# fuel additives



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well it must be getting close to summer because gas prices bouncing around again . I would like to fill my 5 five gal gas cans when the price goes down but it would take most of the summer to use all of that up. With the new gas formulations I have heard that gas gets "stale" quicker than it used to. I was wondering if anyone ever added Stabil to the gas they use consistantly and if there were any bad side effects. I have used it once in a while but never all year round. Just wondered.

Also I was thinking of adding marvel mystery oil and sea foam to the gas cans when I buy gas. I use these alot in my old tractors but I have never added them at the same time. Would there be any problems mixing them? 

I was thinking it would save time on measuring it out for each tank full plus I wouldn't forget to add them. If I can also do the Stabil at the same time I could fill all of the cans at the same time (after my loan is approved ) and not worry about running out.

Any thoughts on this plan?

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy,

I treat ALL of my gas for the ATV's & equipment with Stabil. Definitely cured a problem of gummed up carbs. after setting through the winter. It works! Good stuff. At the beginning of each season I add Berryman's B-12 through everything just to be on the safe side.


----------



## gt9772c (Jul 22, 2009)

*diesel stability*

I know 2-cylce gas blends are very unstable and I always use Stabil in them. For regular gas, I only add Stabil to my boat when it is going to sit over the winter. How stabil is diesel compared to gas? How long can it be stored?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Diesel is MUCH more stabile but should be treated with a good fuel additive that addresses several issues. I use Amalgamated Diesel Fuel Additive. (see my post on this) 

As a rule, diesel fuel that is kept sealed from outside humidity, will last about 5 years, longer if properly treated and stored in a temperature stable environment.


----------



## SCHSJR (Sep 6, 2004)

Stabil has a marine forumla dark blue that works better with ethanol fuels than the older orangish one. I use it in all my stored gas cans and tanks of things that sit.

The important thing is to keep gas or diesel stored air tight in a protected area so it doesn't go through drastic temp swings. Unsealed containers that get hot and cool will exchange air with surface of fluid and evaporate some of the volitiles off. If gas has sat for a long time add some sea foam and mix it in with fresher gas in what ever will tolerate it best.


----------



## Peacher79 (Apr 29, 2010)

I use stabil in any gas engine that sits for more than two weeks between uses. I never use gas with ethanol as alcohol draws water and creates problems. My boat has been stored for periods of up to a year with no problems...Knock on wood.....


----------

